# Great pics and wallpapers



## masterelite (Jun 2, 2009)

**Admin edit**
Please post only aviation related items.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 2, 2009)

Not bad for a first post. How about telling us something about yourself


----------



## evangilder (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't see anything aviation related in those, however. Are you advertising your graphics, or here to contribute?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2009)

Locked and loaded.....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2009)

I like the Old English letter "L" - must have taken a long time to do that one.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 2, 2009)

Sniff sniff sniff........I smell a one post wonder close by.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2009)

Rather a spammer...I think.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 2, 2009)

1. It did not have anything to do with Aviation.

2. I think this was probably just a spam post. Just my opinion as well. 

We'll see if he returns. I doubt he will...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep... here for all spammers...


----------

